# Looking for clamp advice



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

I read on this forum that the Bessey K-clamps are being discontinued. I had planned to buy some as I am assembling shop tools slowly as I go. I already have some 4' and 6' pipe clamps. 

Should I go ahead and get the original K-clamps or wait until the next version comes out? I'm looking for a clamp that will hold up for many years. Woodcraft has the original K-bodies on sale, as I assume they are liquidating their inventory. I was thinking of buying four 24" versions ($108) and four 40" versions ($135). Do people recommend a different variety of lengths? Has anyone found a better price on the Bessey's than Woodcraft is offering? If not, does anyone have a discount code for Woodcraft they'd be willing to share? Free shipping perhaps? 

Thanks!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Aren't they the same clamps depot carries. I am sure they will do a price match as they say. I will say I have come across good deals there when they suddenly start clearing out certain clamps. 

John


----------



## jazz_10a (Sep 5, 2008)

*this will help you out*

This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. http://www.thehardwarecity.com/


----------



## 97phatlady (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm also relatively new to this endeavor and I bought the Bessey K body (4-24", 2-30", 2-40", 1-50"). I like them. I was at Manny's Woodworkers Supply in Lexington the other day and got to see the Jet clamp. It has a thumb release which is very nice. I had them order me some as they had pretty much sold out.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

The Bessey clamps are probably the best available. If you are in any woodworking shop you will see them. That said, the newer Jet clamps also are a very good value for the money spent. I have both, and use them interchangeably on projects. ....Always need more clamps!!..:yes:


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for the advice, I ordered 8 of the K-body clamps last night.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Conner said:


> Everyone, thanks for the advice, I ordered 8 of the K-body clamps last night.


You can't go wrong with them. And if they are on sale, even better. Red


----------



## shagger (Oct 12, 2008)

Conner said:


> Everyone, thanks for the advice, I ordered 8 of the K-body clamps last night.


You should also check out the New LIDWIG Clamps i have just stumbled on to them and i must say they are the quickest clamp around especialy for repetitious work.

Shane


----------



## WoodWoodworder (Nov 4, 2008)

*K-Body deal November 2008*

Woodcraft has just reduced the K-Body clamps to below $100 for four clamps and a clamp block set.

Woody


Should I go ahead and get the original K-clamps or wait until the next version comes out? I'm looking for a clamp that will hold up for many years. Woodcraft has the original K-bodies on sale, as I assume they are liquidating their inventory. I was thinking of buying four 24" versions ($108) and four 40" versions ($135). Do people recommend a different variety of lengths? Has anyone found a better price on the Bessey's than Woodcraft is offering? If not, does anyone have a discount code for Woodcraft they'd be willing to share? Free shipping perhaps? 

Thanks![/quote]


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Look at Lowes as well. They carry Bessey.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

In the future you can get coupon codes for woodcraft at retailmenot.com


----------

